# Why doesn't Hebrew use semicolons?



## JLanguage

מדוע עברית לא משתמשת בנקודות ופסיק?

תודה מראש,
-יונתן.


----------



## Phryne

JLanguage said:
			
		

> ???? ????? ?? ?????? ??????? ??????
> 
> ???? ????,
> -?????.



That's exactly what I was going to say!!  

Now, seriously, would you mind translating it to English so Hebrew-illiterate people like me can understand why Hebrew doesn't use semicolons??? 

thanks


----------



## JLanguage

Phryne said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I was going to say!!
> 
> Now, seriously, would you mind translating it to English so Hebrew-illiterate people like me can understand why Hebrew doesn't use semicolons???
> 
> thanks


 
First of all, I meant to post this in the "Other Languages" forum. Second of all, what I wrote in Hebrew is the same as the title. Here's the translation:

Why doesn't Hebrew use semicolons?

Thanks in advance,
-Jonathan/


----------



## jdotjdot89

I realize this post is insanely old, but for future readers out there--Hebrew does, in fact, use semicolons at times.


----------



## spinetta

jdotjdot89 said:


> I realize this post is insanely old, but for future readers out there--Hebrew does, in fact, use semicolons at times.



Can I assume you're referring to modern Hebrew?
Would (could) you please give indications about the correct use of semicolons in Hebrew?


----------



## scriptum

JLanguage said:


> Why doesn't Hebrew use semicolons?


Excuse me, but WHO said it doesn't?


----------



## kopo

I think the source of concern is the lack of a semicolon on the standard Hebrew keyboard layout.


----------



## scriptum

It's on the left, just under the Escape key.


----------



## Ensign_Sulu

Here's one Israeli writer who uses semicolons: http://www.milayomit.co.il/pesaq

He/she also follows the American punctuation conventions vis-a-vis quotations which, together with the semicolon business, leads me to suspect a non-native Israeli background.

Generally, though, it's probably something to be thankful for that Israelis don't use semicolons. The way some of them use the em dash drives me crazy. Also the way they surround everything ironic or metaphoric with scare quotes. Then there are the commas that appear before the verb and before relative clauses when there's need for them....


----------

